# Availability of Specialty Foods?



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,
I'm thinking of moving to Barcelona but wonder about the availability of some specialty foods. I have many food intolerances and limitations and as a result need to purchase either rice milk or soy milk and soy yogurt. They're not items I can cut out of my diet so if they're not available, I can't re-locate to Barcelona. 

Does anyone know how easy/difficult it is to locate these types of items? Also, if these items are available, are they incredibly expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

nicholea said:


> Hi,
> I'm thinking of moving to Barcelona but wonder about the availability of some specialty foods. I have many food intolerances and limitations and as a result need to purchase either rice milk or soy milk and soy yogurt. They're not items I can cut out of my diet so if they're not available, I can't re-locate to Barcelona.
> 
> Does anyone know how easy/difficult it is to locate these types of items? Also, if these items are available, are they incredibly expensive?
> ...


Hi there
We are in a small town in the mountains of Andalucia and can get soy and rice milk, my husband has to have a wheat free diet which is not so easy but we are finding lately we are getting more of a choice. It is a bit more expensive.
You should not have much of a problem obtaining alternative foodstuffs in Barcelona. When there we have always found it much easier for eating out as well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicholea said:


> Hi,
> I'm thinking of moving to Barcelona but wonder about the availability of some specialty foods. I have many food intolerances and limitations and as a result need to purchase either rice milk or soy milk and soy yogurt. They're not items I can cut out of my diet so if they're not available, I can't re-locate to Barcelona.
> 
> Does anyone know how easy/difficult it is to locate these types of items? Also, if these items are available, are they incredibly expensive?
> ...




I have a wheat/gluten free diet and have no problems at all. Mercadona does gluten free and "Soja" products as does Carrefour. They´re no more expensive than the UK I dont think??

Jo


Jo x


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Mame and JoJo, that's great to hear. After I posted the thread I ran a search and found a similar post from a vegetarian who was interested in moving to Spain and the feedback she received wasn't too positive. 
Though I'm not a vegetarian, I have IBS and am fructose intolerant so I have an extremely limited diet. But I'm super glad to know that I'll be able to find the foods I need, even though they're far more expensive!

Now all I need to do is find a job to pay for this stuff! Mind if I ask you both how you found work? It seems that most people on here are offered jobs before relocating to Spain....
Also, do you both speak Spanish and do you think I could get by for a little while with knowing minimal Spanish? I'm hoping to learn as I go....




jojo said:


> I have a wheat/gluten free diet and have no problems at all. Mercadona does gluten free and "Soja" products as does Carrefour. They´re no more expensive than the UK I dont think??
> 
> Jo
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicholea said:


> Thanks Mame and JoJo, that's great to hear. After I posted the thread I ran a search and found a similar post from a vegetarian who was interested in moving to Spain and the feedback she received wasn't too positive.
> Though I'm not a vegetarian, I have IBS and am fructose intolerant so I have an extremely limited diet. But I'm super glad to know that I'll be able to find the foods I need, even though they're far more expensive!
> 
> Now all I need to do is find a job to pay for this stuff! Mind if I ask you both how you found work? It seems that most people on here are offered jobs before relocating to Spain....
> Also, do you both speak Spanish and do you think I could get by for a little while with knowing minimal Spanish? I'm hoping to learn as I go....



I have coeliacs which is gluten intolerant and I´m also not good with sugar of any kind - makes my joints ache!


As for work, I dont, my husband has to commute to the UK. I´d love to find a job, but there isnt anything much here I´m afraid. I´m learning Spanish, I have two lessons a week. I´ve been here a year and quite frankly, I´m useless, I couldnt begin to go for an interview in spanish or hold any meaningfful conversation!

Idealy you should make sure you have work and a proper contract before you come. Cos once you´re here, at best you´ll get either comission only telesales or maybe temporary bar work and nniether will give you the kind of income required to live, pay bills etc - unless you hit a miracle LOL


Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´ve just noticed that you originate from USA and live in Australia. If you dont have an EU passport, work could be very diffficult for you to get


Jo x


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ve just noticed that you originate from USA and live in Australia. If you dont have an EU passport, work could be very diffficult for you to get
> 
> 
> Jo x


Hi again
We only came here 5 years ago when I retired.
As Jo says at the moment work wise, things are very difficult here.
Maureen


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

I think when I signed up for an account on here I did it incorrectly. I still live in the US, but have been considering a move to both Australia and Spain. I have a U.S. passport, will I still need to obtain an EU passport?



jojo said:


> I´ve just noticed that you originate from USA and live in Australia. If you dont have an EU passport, work could be very diffficult for you to get
> 
> 
> Jo x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicholea said:


> I think when I signed up for an account on here I did it incorrectly. I still live in the US, but have been considering a move to both Australia and Spain. I have a U.S. passport, will I still need to obtain an EU passport?




You must be an EU citizen to be able to walk in and get a job in europe. There are other ways, but they involve sponsorship by companies who will be employing you. 


Jo


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

So you're saying that even if I am able to get a residency visa granted, it might be extremely difficult to find work?

Though from what I understand, one needs to have a job lined up for a residency visa to be granted.



jojo said:


> You must be an EU citizen to be able to walk in and get a job in europe. There are other ways, but they involve sponsorship by companies who will be employing you.
> 
> 
> Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicholea said:


> So you're saying that even if I am able to get a residency visa granted, it might be extremely difficult to find work?
> 
> Though from what I understand, one needs to have a job lined up for a residency visa to be granted.




I dont know all the answers, I suggest you start a new thread asking some of the more knowledgable here. I know that yes, you need to have a job lined up and the employer has to sponsor you. I dont think you can obtain a residency visa "just like that", but I´m not sure on all of it - Sorry hun!


Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

As Jojo says you will need to be sponsored and unless you have a VERY in-demand skill set VERY few employers would put themselves through the pain barrier of employing you. Why should they 14.9% unemployment (official) 20% (realistic) What have you got that an employer can't get form one of the unemployed ...... and potentially also get a grant for. 

Sorry but I'd have the same problem getting into the States. In fact the last time I went there just for a holiday they gave me the third degree. My partner's daughter was turend back when she went to see her boyfriend as that had been her third entry that year and that "you must be working". She reasoned that if she were working she'd not be zooming in and out


----------

